# Mountain Grey Caucasian



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have a friend who had them and I've worked them before. They were very gentle, pretty good producers and covered everything with sticky propolis. Other than having to dust my gloves with baby powder so they weren't so sticky, I liked them a lot.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

I have them and they are very nice bees. I only have one hive can not get them open to do anything with them because they glow everything toghether.


----------



## YBCute (Oct 18, 2004)

Finally got them on the phone as their web site won't take mail and I informed them of it. They are really great to talk to and told me alot. Queens were ordered to replace several LAZY Russian colonies http://www.bollingbee.com/index.htm 

------------------


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Regarding Bolling Bee, ordered 2 queens late last year for emergency replacements. They weren't alive when they arrived. Charles Livings quickly sent out a replacement pair. they were in wonderful condition and readily accepted. 

He seems to always have his cell phone with him and has promptly returned calls, even after business hours, even if I didn't leave a number. I have 2 packages ordered for next spring. I can't comment on the queens as I just got them in the hive in early October, way after any "working" season. But he assured me that his bees are on small cell and he is from my state.

I can't wait to get these and to see them in action.

WayaCoyote


----------

